# Tracheitis/antibiotic



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

On Friday Kody was coughing almost nonstop for several hours, so much so that I became worried that a bone might be stuck and/or have scratched his throat on the way down. Since my vet is supportive of my "home prepared diet" (that's what we're calling it now, since she can't legally recommend raw), I wasn't "afraid" to take him in and voice my concerns. She checked him out and decided it was most likely tracheitis and prescribed an antiobiotic and cough medicine. 

I'm generally not crazy about antibiotics, but I did promise myself (after Kody started having seizures again after I went too far trying to decrease his phenobarbital) that because I don't have access to a holistic vet and/or a bunch of holistic/homeopathic remedies and/or the knowledge to use them, I would put myself and Kody in the vet's hands. I believe she's a good person and a good vet, and she's generally supportive when I want to try something "alternative." Even if she personally doesn't really think it's likely to work, she'll take the time to research it and tell me to "give it a shot" unless she strongly believes it could be harmful, which she hasn't done so thus far. So I'm making a sincere effort, just this once , to do what the vet says instead of taking it upon myself to think I know better.

Having said all that, he's had a couple of loose stools, but not true diarrhea, since starting the medication. I had also given both dogs their first bit of quail prior to that; although Kacy hasn't had any loose stool from it, I suppose that could be at least part of the reason?? So I'm wonder if there's something I can give him to ease the affects a bit. I have plain greek yogurt, know it's not "species appropriate" but just saying, as well as some ground green tripe, that I haven't fed before but wondering if a small amount under the circumstances might help or hurt. I don't have any probiotics and would have to order them, by which time they arrived, he'd be finished with the medication anyway. 

Suggestions anyone?

FWIW, he hasn't had any soft stool today ... or any stool at all that I'm aware of, and I've called myself watching him pretty closely. So I guess it wasn't the antibiotic causing it. Oh, well.


----------

